# friends iphone speed test



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

So my buddies iphone 4 speed test just got 15 mbps on art I was like what. I ran mine on the charge and got 16 mbps seriously isn't the iphone 3g. Just wanted to see what is going on. I used to get 25bps with leaked roms


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you sure he wasn't connected to wifi? I had iPhones and even on the AT&T network, an iPhone would never get close to 15Mbps on 3G. 3 or 4Mbps, tops.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

That is either a glitch or wifi. No 3g network is that fast.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think its a glitch because my friend has an iPhone and he did a speed test and got 25mbs so I've seen it before but then we used speakeasy.net and he only got 6mbs so maybe the speedtest app isn't that accurate especially with gingerbread based phones.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

jrock7885 said:


> I don't think its a glitch because my friend has an iPhone and he did a speed test and got 25mbs so I've seen it before but then we used speakeasy.net and he only got 6mbs so maybe the speedtest app isn't that accurate especially with gingerbread based phones.


Gingerbread ...iPhone.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Gingerbread ...iPhone.


I was saying that the speedtest app doesn't work well with gingerbread or at least that's what it was doing in the past. there was a write up on it on either here or xda and I was just saying that the icrap could also be affected as well. But like I said the icrap mps dropped significantly once we tried the test with speakeasy.net. I hope that cleared my statement up. Sorry.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

One problem with speedtest is it uses gps to see where you are, If it can't locate something it uses your phones IP which puts you somewhere in Overland Park KS, many hops later you get your speed results. If you can point at a local test server it is much faster. I've never even seen 15mpbs from wifi so it had to be cached content


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

The iPhone 4s uses hspa+ and is rated to get up to around 10mbps. But 16still seems high.


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Though on another note I've gotten 33mbps on 4g on my charge, and my home connection tops out at 32. I love Verizon


----------

